

See the Ratio of Single Men to Women Where You Live - sgrove
http://labs.time.com/story/see-the-ratio-of-single-men-to-women-where-you-live/

======
sgrove
The less click-baity title might be, "The Ratio of Single Men to Women", but
this is the original title.

An interesting (and for me, somewhat surprising) point is the _stark_
difference in gender disparity when looking at college-degree singles vs no-
degree singles.

------
Maultasche
This is really interesting stuff. If you're a man and you're less educated,
you're much more likely to be single.

It's interesting that as the age increases, the proportion of single women
generally increases. The biggest disparity is above the age of 65 where the
men are dying off much earlier than the women, leaving a lot of single women.
I hear that single men are highly sought after in retirement communities.

